# Brandungsangeln



## Katfisch (17. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Anglerboard Freunde,

Es geht mir mal ums Brandungsangeln allgemein.
Welche Schnur ist am besten zum Brandungsangeln.
Sollte bei geflochtener Schnur eine Schlagschnur vorgeschaltet werden.
Wie kann man die besten Weiten erzielen z B mit Watthose ?#c


Katfisch#:


----------



## zanderaal (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln*

Moin,Wathose lass mal aus den das bringt nichts wenn du im Wasser stehst und wirfst.

Ich angel mit 17er Geflochtene Code red und habe keine Schlagschnur davor
die besten weiten erziele ich mit dem Überkopfwurf 
Rute am gestreckten rechten Arm nach hinten und mit dem linken Arm die Rute nach unten ziehen
vorher das Vorfach ablegen und die Schnur gestreckt halten
brauch etwas Übung aber das haste schnell raus
man kann einen Schritt vorwärts machen aber man sollte für einen festen Stand sorgen sonst kann es Passieren das du auf der Nase liegst
am Anfang hatte ich mich seitlich gedreht und einen schönen Muskelkater bekommen .den Überkopfwurf habe ich vom Fehmarn Tackle der leider nicht mehr unter uns ist.
Man muss halt Üben üben üben.


Gruß Berthold


----------



## Katfisch (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln*

Hallo Berthold,

 Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
 Kommt man mit dünnerer Schnur als 17 vielleicht noch
 weiter.|kopfkrat Denn manchmal zählt ja jeder Meter.


 Katfisch#:


----------



## degl (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln*



Katfisch schrieb:


> Hallo Berthold,
> 
> Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.
> Kommt man mit dünnerer Schnur als 17 vielleicht noch
> ...



Nee.....nicht wesentlich und du bräuchtest dann auf alle Fälle ne dickere Schlagschnur um das Blei nicht allein gen Horizont zu werfen, ausserdem hättest noch nen Knoten mehr

Wir haben es ausprobiert und mein Kumpel wirft mit ner 0,17 Code Red genauso weit wie ich mit ner 0.12er+Schlagschnur........

gruß degl


----------



## Katfisch (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln*

Hallo,

 nun habe ich noch eine Frage und dann kann es ja 
 los gehen in die Brandung.
 Wo ist für dich der beste Platz zwischen den Buhnen.
 rechts, links oder je nach Wetterlage ?
 Vielen Dank |wavey:

 Katfisch #:


----------



## KillBabyKill (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln*

Hallo Katfisch,
normalerweise wirft man weiter als die Buhnen lang sind, von daher ist die Platzwahl überbewertet.
Und sonst angelt man ja meistens mit zwei bis drei Ruten, und von daher kann man die schön aufteilen.
Petri Heil
Bastian


----------



## Boedchen (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln*

Moin, ich habe aktuell auf dem werferplatz einige Schnüre und flugeigenschaften ausprobiert mit verschiedenen Ruten.
Also: Monofil 0,3 zu geflecht 0,12
An einer "Normal" beringten Rute bei einer Weite um 170m macht es einen Unterschied von 8m ...
Bei einer Rute mit k-Glide ringen 15m.
Ein MUSS in der Brandung ist eine Schlagschnur, Nicht NUR damit sich deine Nachbarn nicht erschrecken und angst um Leib und Leben haben sondern auch das die Schlagschnur die Bodenreibung abfängt. Wer nun sagt das ER mit 0,17 oder 0,15 oder sonstigen Durchmessern OHNE Schlagschnur fischt sollte bitte ein Schild aufstellen : "Vosicht Lebendsgefahr".
Auch wenn es 250X gut geht , ein mal wird es nicht und da möchte ich ungerne in der Nähe stehen. Ich selbst habe lange mit Mono auf Mono gefischt und kann nur sagen das Unter 0,24 oder besser 0,3 ungeeignet ist. Gewechselt habe ich nun auf Mono Keulen aus Oben genannten Gründen des Abriebes. Nächster Punkt: Bei Geflecht ob Mit oder Ohne Monovorfach UNBEDINGT einen Fingerschutz anziehen und die Bremse gehört ZU, ansonsten werfe lieber gleich neben einem Fachkundigen der die Finger wieder zusammennäht. Nun viel glück und vor allem Spass an der Brandung. :m


----------



## Norbi (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Moin, ich habe aktuell auf dem werferplatz einige Schnüre und flugeigenschaften ausprobiert mit verschiedenen Ruten.
> Also: Monofil 0,3 zu geflecht 0,12
> An einer "Normal" beringten Rute bei einer Weite um 170m macht es einen Unterschied von 8m ...
> Bei einer Rute mit k-Glide ringen 15m.
> ...



Dieses Post sollten sich Alle Anfänger und Neunmal Kluge ausdrucken,oder auswändig lernen.
@Boedchen #6#6#6#6


----------



## SveMa (10. November 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln*

Ich als Anfänger gehe mal davon aus, das ich auf einer Seebrücke einen Spundwandkescher dabei haben sollte - richtig ?


----------



## degl (10. November 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln*



Reppentowner schrieb:


> Ich als Anfänger gehe mal davon aus, das ich auf einer Seebrücke einen Spundwandkescher dabei haben sollte - richtig ?



Erleichtert das Anlanden möglicher größerer Fische ungemein

Musste mal mit nem 55er Dorsch die ganze Schönberger Seebrücke bis zum Ufer laufen.........ging, birgt aber auch die Gefahr von Fischverlusst

gruß degl


----------



## Skipper440 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln*

Geht jetzt im Jan. überhaupt was von der Brandung?wollte mal in ein paar Tagen nach Graal_Müritz zur Brücke


----------



## bukare (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln*

Sollte noch sehr gut gehen, von der Brücke sowieso! |supergri
Dorsche stehen tagsüber noch sehr flach.

Petri und viel Spaß dabei! #h


----------



## Baum1309 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln*

Hi,

solange die Wassertemperaturen mitspielen geht es gut. Schwieriger wird es, wenn Sie unter 4 Grad sinkt, dann gehen die Dorsch recht oft ins Tiefere. Aber auf einer Seebrücke dürftest du das Problem nicht haben. 
Ich bin auch hin und wieder in Kiel zum Angeln und da fängst du auch im Winter ohne Probleme deine Dorsche. Allerdings hat man dort auch dementsprechende Wassertiefen


----------



## Pupser (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln*

Ich hänge mich hier gerade mal mit einer Frage nach einer geeigneten Schnur rein.

Ich bräuchte bitte eine Empfehlung für eine Monoschnur in 0,30mm zum Brandeln.
Einzige Bedingung meinerseits wäre, sie sollte einen nicht arm machen.
Im Prinzip suche ich also eine günstigere Alternative zu GTM oder ABR.

Ich bin sicher, daß mir geholfen werden kann ....

Danke schonmal!!!


----------



## degl (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln*



Pupser schrieb:


> Ich hänge mich hier gerade mal mit einer Frage nach einer geeigneten Schnur rein.
> 
> Ich bräuchte bitte eine Empfehlung für eine Monoschnur in 0,30mm zum Brandeln.
> Einzige Bedingung meinerseits wäre, sie sollte einen nicht arm machen.
> ...



z.Zt. stehe ich auf die Climax Max Mono ebenfalls in 0,30mm.
Sie füllt derzeit 4 meiner Brandungsspulen und funzt echt gut#6

Manchmal muß man ein Weilchen sich umschauen, dann stolpert man auch mal über Angebote............

Davor knote ich von Dega die Tapertips....0,33-ca.0,60mm#6

gruß degl

P.s kostet in etwa nur die Hälfte wie die Stroft


----------



## kuddl69 (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln*

Fische seit Jahren die Berkley Trilene Sensithin Ultra + 0,30mm / 14,4kg 300m. Super Tragkraft und super günstig.....bei Ebay für 9,00€ die 300m Spule

Gruss
Kuddl


----------

